# Convert .wks format



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi guys, I havent posted in a while but i need to convert a .wks file to .xls?
N y 1 help?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Try this here


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

ta, but no success


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Open the works spreadsheet (WKS) file in works spreadsheet program, go to file>save as>on drop down list for save as type, select XL 97-2003 and save it.

I just tried it and it worked fine for me so should for you too.


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Scotty,
Problem is I dont have MS works only excel and someone has emailed me a .wks!


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Send me the file and ill quite happily convert it for you, you can send it to


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Resolved*

MODS thread can now be closed, resolved via email betweem myself and user.


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

cool!


----------

